

Ask HN:  Best startup space in NYC? - Everest

Hi, I am the co-founder of a startup in the process of moving to NYC.  We spent the summer at the incubator DreamIT Ventures in Philadelphia and loved the experience of sharing space with other entrepreneurs.  Does anyone know of any great shared space / incubators in downtown NYC or Brooklyn?  Any startups have any space that they are leasing?
======
quizbiz
Isn't it better to just go for a setting that is as cheap as possible? Like a
room in an apartment to make ramen profitability a lower number...

~~~
Everest
We've actually hired some employees so we do have to get an office. And we
have hit ramen profitability (yay)

------
jwt
Check out the new hackerspace at Soho Haven
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=876580>

